
Show HN: A shortlist for year-end giving - alphakappa
http://charitysuperhero.org
======
alphakappa
Creator here.

This was mainly driven by the idea that we need to strengthen the
organizations that are championing causes such as women's rights, climate
change etc -- causes that are under increasing political attack. People who
have good intentions still need to be shown the way, and a simple list might
go a long way towards pointing people in the right direction.

I would love to get feedback on the effectiveness of such a list, and also on
the causes and charities that should be listed. To keep things simple, I only
listed a max of 4 charities, and would love to keep it that way, so coming up
with a really effective shortlist would be great.

